# Grand Seiko Hi-Beat Professional Diver 600m SBGH255 and SBGH257 - Hands On



## JoeKirk

At Baselworld 2017, President and CEO of Seiko, Mr. Shinji Hattori, announced that Grand Seiko would become its own separate brand, independent from Seiko. This decision entailed several changes in terms of design, marketing and distribution, but also expanded the horizons of what Grand Seiko can become, with new collections and assortments becoming a possibility. Prior, Prospex was the dedicated brand for all of Seiko's professional grade dive watches and Grand Seiko has been dedicated to being a simplistic and practical watch with its own criteria. Now, with this change to the brand, professional dive watches have been introduced the Grand Seiko line up, with the very exciting announcement that this would be the first Grand Seiko diver featuring the 9S85 Hi-Beat 36,000 caliber. Now the defining elements of Grand Seiko can be found in a 600m utility divers watch in models SBGH255 and SBGH257.









To create a Grand Seiko professional diver, it must be considered that watch retains the traits of Grand Seiko's Grammar of Design. For this new introduction, the watches case has an entirely new design that uses flat surfaces and sharp edges on the lugs to create its distinct appearance but still follow the rules of the brand set back in 1967 by designer of the 44GS, Taro Tanaka. This new diver has an incredibly crisp lug design has 5 facets per lug just surrounding its mirror surface. These sharp edges are extremely difficult to preserve during the zaratsu polishing process, as they can be easy be ground down during the polishing. Due to the skilled craftsman's vast experience in this distortion-free mirror polishing method, the edges are maintained. The zaratsu polishing is complimented by linear graining finish at all of the facets but one that carries the zaratsu polish along the cases outer edge. This could easily now be the most complex Grand Seiko case to manufacture and finish.









The case itself is made of Seiko's proprietary titanium alloy known as High-Intensity Titanium. This material gives the case high corrosion resistance, higher hardness than pure titanium (and even slightly more so than 316L stainless steel) as well as a very lightweight feel at 174g, especially considering its size of 46.9mm wide by 17mm thick. The case size is considerably larger than most Grand Seiko, but wears well due to its short lug to lug length of 50.8mm and curvature of the case to accommodate the shape of the wrist. Another factor in its wear that helps it seems smaller than its actual measurements are the fact that the cases widest point is wear it actually touches the wrist, tapering upwards to create its smaller appearance in width but also helps with the thickness. Also, the use of the elapsed time divers bezel reduces dial space, again, making it wear smaller than its measurement.










To create a dive watch well suited for saturation diving, Seiko developed their own system that dates back to 1975. This system prevents not only water from entering the case, but also gas. The use of a specially designed L-shaped gasket makes the case impervious to gases such as helium, eliminating the need for the commonly used helium escape valve. While this does contribute to a larger case size requirement, it does guarantee the safety of the watch during saturation diving.









The bezel for the Hi-Beat Professional Diver is newly designed, with a non-slip knurled bezel that is easy to use, even when wearing gloves. The construction of the bezel was also taken into consideration and designed to be easily disassembled for cleaning, enabling a high longevity for the bezels components. The 120 click unidirectional bezel uses Seiko's own proprietary torque control system for smooth and safe operation, with a bezel insert made of hard black coated stainless steel contributing to excellent functionality and reliability. The beauty of the bezels knurls can be noticed as they are carefully finished to sparkle just as the case itself.









Beautifully designed and highly functional dials were incorporated to these models, using pure iron to create a higher magnetic resistance for these pieces at 16,000A/m, over three times higher magnetic resistance rating than most Grand Seiko's. The dials design inspiration comes from bubbles rising to the surface when diving, shining in sunlight. This is expressed in a dot pattern that is mirror polished to create the similar effect to the bubbles. Upon close inspection, you will also notice small pin striping between the dot pattern. This expresses the vertical ascent and descent into the ocean when diving.









The bracelet design was another newly developed attribute of the Grand Seiko Professional Diver, with a thick and sturdy build in the lightweight High-Intensity Titanium alloy. The five-piece bracelet has a combination of brushed and zaratsu polished links, slightly faceted at the edges, but rounded on the underside for comfort. The end-link connecting to the case also has a distinct facet in the center, creating a beautiful new aesthetic. The clasp features a divers expansion, unlocked by pulling back the security clasp, as seen on other Grand Seiko and Prospex models. The clasp for these models, however, is slightly wider across the wrist and visually appears thinner vertically. The case and bracelet have great balance and are very comfortable when on the wrist.









Many have hoped to see a purely mechanical Grand Seiko diver model for many years now. This model not only introduced the first, but at the same time provided the best possible movement for these pieces intended job&#8230; The 9S85 Hi-Beat 36,000. The benefits of a high frequency caliber are not only in terms of precision. Of course, precision is a vital attribute to a dive watch and the Hi-Beat caliber is naturally precise. By dividing up seconds into smaller fractions, moving at a faster pace and enduring the strictness of the Grand Seiko Standard of precision, the Hi-Beat Professional Diver achieves its -3/+5 second per day accuracy rating, making it a great and reliable tool to take in the water. However, precision cannot work alone to create a great dive watch. Stability and shock resistance are other contributing factors. The added benefit of this Hi-Beat movement is less effect from shock and position. In terms of shock, think of two tops spinning on a table one very fast, the other slower, but still spinning. If you were to pound your fist on the table, the slower top has far greater chance to fall, while the faster continues in spinning. This example is true to a high frequency balance as well, with less effect from shock or position due to the faster motion. Stability is also vital to attain great performance. A high frequency movement would typically need more teeth in the 2nd wheel in order to achieve the faster rate. Increasing the quantity of teeth would mean that each tooth would need to be reduced in size in order to fit the wheel, making for less stable contact to the next. For the 9S85, the addition of an intermediate wheel allows for a larger teeth and more solid contact between the escape wheel and the next wheel (intermediate escape wheel).









The 9S85's oscillation rate of 10 beats per second is made possible by the high torque provided by the in-house developed and manufactured Spron 530 mainspring, which is incredibly hard and resilient, as is the hairspring Spron 610. The mainspring provides the 1.5 times the torque of a conventional 8 beat per second movement required to drive the balance at the faster rate. Due to the alloy for the hairspring, there is also less effect from temperature, as well as shock and position, creating less error in rate. The escapements movement at this rate would typically have high wear on vital components such as the escape wheel and lever, but are alleviated through use of an in-house manufacturing of MEMS manufactured parts. The use of this method allows for smoother components for less friction, and unique designs such as a step at the end of the teeth in the escape wheel that hold and distribute lubricant over a longer course of time. These intricate designs also create higher energy efficiency by skeletonizing the escape wheel and pallet, reducing the weight and requiring less energy to drive them. The higher energy efficiency is also realized by individually polishing leaves in the pinion, again creating less friction and easier driving capability. These factors all contribute to the movements 55 hour power reserve, as well as the mainspring alloy itself.









The high torque from the mainspring drives the large hands, with thick application of Seiko's proprietary Lumibrite luminous paint. The hairline finished hands actually do not weigh very much, due to the use of titanium for the hours and minutes, which also aids in contributing to the longer power reserve. The lume found on the hands as well as markers is applied by flock-processing, creating an even distribution. Lumibrite is one of the strongest non-radioactive luminous paints in the watch industry, with only 10 minutes of average indoor lighting providing glow up to 5 hours. Needless to say, the longer the exposure and brighter the light, the longer the duration.









To celebrate the launch of the new Grand Seiko Hi-Beat Professional Diver 600m, Grand Seiko introduced 2 variations. One, the production SBGH255 with black dial and gold accents, reminiscent in color to early Seiko professional divers such as the 6215 or the 6159-7001 Hi-Beat. The other, SBGH257 with deep blue dial paying tribute to the color of Grand Seiko. The SBGH257 is limited to 500 pieces globally with an MSRP of $9,800 in the USA and includes a matching blue accordion extra-strength silicone strap. The production model SBGH255 will have an MSRP $9,600 in the US. Both models are now available at Grand Seiko Authorized Dealers nationwide.

See more pictures below...


----------



## no name no slogan

Gorgeous!

But that height. o|


----------



## titusdelossantos

no name no slogan said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> But that height. o|


If you're accustomed to a MM 300, this watch has a perfect height. Indeed a stunning watch.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Stunning 😍😍😍

Thank you Joe for taking the time to put this together... excellent write up & photos:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## no name no slogan

titusdelossantos said:


> If you're accustomed to a MM 300, this watch has a perfect height.


I'm not, but the MM300 is 14.5mm, this is 17mm. Not even close. I expect GS to be able to get thinner not thicker than an MM300.


----------



## dayandnight

Very nice dial but too big for me unfortunately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

Nice, absolute best shots of the dial pattern I've seen. Now I really see what's going on with it, and also supposedly what it's about. Would love to inspect these in person sometime, even though I'm not in the market for such size. Seems like one of those that really really needs to be seen in moving light.

The blue would have done well to have the gold accents as well, in my opinion.


----------



## matthew P

With this one at 47mm and 17mm high I'm rally hoping there's room in the line up for a 40mm, sub 14mm GS air diver.... 
love the design language and the commitment to technology/ performance..... wish they offered a smaller , thinner , date free option with GS quality finishing and construction.
I suspect there's a market larger than just myself.


----------



## Seko

Pins or screws for the links?


----------



## Spring-Diver

Stephan's shot....On Isofrane 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Memcdowe

I believe I like everything about this watch, including the size. My favorite features are the facets on the jugs and endlink. Truly remarkable. 

I agree that a 40-42 13-14mm thickness mechanical diver would be great, but I don't begrudge this one its impressive size!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

If I ever win powerball I'm going to buy Cobia one as acknowledgment of putting me onto Seiko divers.

Hey mate, blue or black dial?


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> If I ever win powerball I'm going to buy Cobia one as acknowledgment of putting me onto Seiko divers.
> 
> Hey mate, blue or black dial?


BOOM!!!

black thankyou sir, thats a very kind offer, get buying lotto tickets , but really my enjoyment comes seeing your enthusiasm and enjoyment the hobby.
I thought i might have lost you to the luxury forums at the start haha , im stoked you havnt had the wool pulled over your eyes with the luxury status and hype nonsense, youre on the exact right path now brother.


----------



## Robotaz

Thanks for posting.

A truly impressive watch, but it's time for Seiko to go to ceramic bezel inserts. Disposable bezels at $10K is getting hard to swallow. I just couldn't do it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

Loving mine....








It's a big watch but it wouldn't be the impressive watch it is without the size imo.


----------



## MLJinAK

It's a 600m diving tool. I really don't like the height, but it's supposed to be a functional tool that happens to have the best finishing possible.

Beautiful design. 

I think this is their "flagship" to herald in the new design and make a declaration of independence. Hopefully this design will trickle down into smaller pieces. They'll probably announce a 200 or 300m watch next year, but their 28,800 automatic or SD. Then maybe we'll get to the quartz?

From a brand perspective, they need to keep their highest end movement on the highest end watch. Big, bold, brash is what I think GS is now going for. Almost an Anti-Rolex philosophy.


----------



## cuthbert

Nothing to say, impressive, but at 17 mm thickness simply not feasible for thin wrists like mine.

The patterned dials are fabulous nevertheless.


----------



## T1meout

MLJinAK said:


> I think GS is now going for. Almost an Anti-Rolex philosophy.


but at Rolex prices.


----------



## Psicodom

Thins one has made it to the grail list


----------



## GT27

Absolutely gorgeous watch. I want one. But where did they come up with that price?

They kind of did a big F-U to Rolex. I like it! 

"Hey Rolex, you think you can do overpriced eh? Bam! Check this out."


----------



## Laso1

Great job Joe. Wonderful photos.


----------



## Domo

As with everything new Seiko comes out with I initially hated it....But now I like it.....*sighhhh* :-(


----------



## titusdelossantos

GT27 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous watch. I want one. But where did they come up with that price?
> 
> They kind of did a big F-U to Rolex. I like it!
> 
> "Hey Rolex, you think you can do overpriced eh? Bam! Check this out."


Put this posting on the Rolex forum please, and you'll get a lot of fan's.

But I do partially agree with you, some models are too expensive.


----------



## cuthbert

GT27 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous watch. I want one. But where did they come up with that price?
> 
> They kind of did a big F-U to Rolex. I like it!
> 
> "Hey Rolex, you think you can do overpriced eh? Bam! Check this out."


This is a competitor for the Sea Dweller, not the puny Submariner.

It also looks 10 times better than the SD, in particular the patterned dial.


----------



## rhariman

I love mine...


----------



## DickoryDoc

MLJinAK said:


> Big, bold, brash is what I think GS is now going for. Almost an Anti-Rolex philosophy.


Hmm, saying that Grand Seiko is more 'big bold and brash' than Rolex is a pretty interesting argument.

Unless Seiko start bringing out diamond- and turqoise-encrusted gold spring drives at Basel next year I think they have a lot of catching up to do with Rolex in the obnoxiousness department. The fact this watch is trying to go there is a bit of a worry though.


----------



## MLJinAK

DickoryDoc said:


> Hmm, saying that Grand Seiko is more 'big bold and brash' than Rolex is a pretty interesting argument.
> 
> Unless Seiko start bringing out diamond- and turqoise-encrusted gold spring drives at Basel next year I think they have a lot of catching up to do with Rolex in the obnoxiousness department. The fact this watch is trying to go there is a bit of a worry though.


Just give them time... If it sells well, then that indicates the market.

Bigger bolder and brasher than Rolex base models I should say...


----------



## Psicodom

Anyone care to "predict" what will they be going for in the second hand market a couple of years from now (assuming good condition)?


----------



## Hoang928

Beautiful Watch!!! Great job on the post Joe


----------



## snakeeyes

Tried one on the other day. Wears smaller than the Rolex DSSD if that matters to anyone. Wears smaller than AP Diver as well. The DSSD & AP(I own both) are both 44mm. This is as stealth 47mm as one can get not even close to being as big as the 47mm Panerais. Dont let the 47mm turn you off if you can pull off 43-44mm watches.


----------



## J-Rock121

As always, great pics Joe!

I was pleasantly surprised it wore smaller than its 46.9mm size due to the lugs. FWIW, my sweet spot's 43 - 45mm. Not a fan of black with gold accents so the 257 would be my choice especially with that gorgeous blue dial. My only complaint is the thickness was very obvious but then again, perhaps I just need time (on wrist) to get use to it.


----------



## JoeKirk

GT27 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous watch. I want one. But where did they come up with that price?
> 
> They kind of did a big F-U to Rolex. I like it!
> 
> "Hey Rolex, you think you can do overpriced eh? Bam! Check this out."


The price is easy to explain. Let's compare it to the Spring Drive Diver SBGA231 in Ti, which retails for $7,100.

Add Hi-Beat movement - Hi-Beat movements are more expensive than Sprig Drive in general. If you were to have the same watch case and bracelet exactly the same except for the movement, the Hi-Beat would be nearly $1,000 more. The best example of this is SBGA201 Spring Drive at $4,900 vs SBGH201 Hi-Beat at $5,800.

Increased water resistance to 600m vs 200m with L-shaped gasket.

Increased magnetic resistance to 16,000A/m vs 4,800 A/m

Add a far more complex, larger, highly faceted case and bracelet design. This model competes with the 44GS (which is currently the most difficult case to create) in terms of difficulty. Overall, I believe this case and bracelet combination to be easily more complex than the 44GS as a whole, and certainly far more complex than the SBGA231.

It all adds up in the end. It would not be overpriced just to be overpriced, but because it earns it. These pieces are literally the highest quality dive watches Seiko as a company has ever made. This is in terms of precision, functionality, design, and finishing.


----------



## JoeKirk

no name no slogan said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> But that height. o|


Definitely does not wear as thick as it sounds. You really have to see these in person. Don't get me wrong, still a thick watch, but there are plenty of dive watches out there with thinner measurements that wear thicker than these.


----------



## JoeKirk

no name no slogan said:


> I'm not, but the MM300 is 14.5mm, this is 17mm. Not even close. I expect GS to be able to get thinner not thicker than an MM300.


You would really be surprised at how close these 2 pieces wear in thickness. It is all about the design that makes it work so well.


----------



## JoeKirk

Seko said:


> Pins or screws for the links?


It is a pin and collar link set. All Grand Seiko Diver's use these as they feel it is most secure in a diving situation.


----------



## JoeKirk

Robotaz said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> A truly impressive watch, but it's time for Seiko to go to ceramic bezel inserts. Disposable bezels at $10K is getting hard to swallow. I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed the post.

I've mentioned before that ceramic bezel inserts are considered to be a risk in divers watches as a thin insert can break. A full ceramic bezel seems like it could be an option, but GS wants these to have the best functionality possible. Ceramic bezels are great for desk diving, but in the water will pose a risk. If it breaks from shock, you will no longer have your elapsed time bezel.

I understand you may prefer the ceramic, but it does make perfect sense why the stainless steel black hard coated bezel is chosen for all GS.


----------



## JoeKirk

MLJinAK said:


> It's a 600m diving tool. I really don't like the height, but it's supposed to be a functional tool that happens to have the best finishing possible.
> 
> Beautiful design.
> 
> I think this is their "flagship" to herald in the new design and make a declaration of independence. Hopefully this design will trickle down into smaller pieces. They'll probably announce a 200 or 300m watch next year, but their 28,800 automatic or SD. Then maybe we'll get to the quartz?
> 
> From a brand perspective, they need to keep their highest end movement on the highest end watch. Big, bold, brash is what I think GS is now going for. Almost an Anti-Rolex philosophy.


The height really isn't so bad, but might be hard for you to actually go and see one in AK. Most of my pieces are around 40mm, 14 or less in thickness. The SBGA255 is actually on my "want" list right now and pretty much at the top. I really like the way it wears and this is typically not my size range. I also love the case a lot! Dial too of course.

I could see a the possibility of a smaller 9S65 200m type model in the future. Maybe not with this exact case, but who knows. The movement size is certainly doable in the 40mm range, as the size is virtually the same as the 8L35, which was featured in the SLA017. The problem would be if they choose to use a crown guard, it would increase the measurement 2-3mm, making it's measurements larger, which will take away from the 40mm putting it back to about a 43mm (even though it will look like a 40mm). This is how I view the Spring Drive divers.

I don't think GS will ever get to brash. They have put an effort into larger watches to expand the portfolio, but the 40mm average is always going to be there. It's the ideal size in todays world.


----------



## JoeKirk

T1meout said:


> but at Rolex prices.


Still quite a bit less at a fair comparison.


----------



## JoeKirk

Laso1 said:


> Great job Joe. Wonderful photos.


Many Thanks Laso1!


----------



## JoeKirk

Domo said:


> As with everything new Seiko comes out with I initially hated it....But now I like it.....*sighhhh* :-(


I knew I was going to love this one when I first saw it. Which was a tiny, pixelated image! I picked up on that case design though and couldn't wait to see it. Once I tried on a sample, I was sold.


----------



## JoeKirk

Hoang928 said:


> Beautiful Watch!!! Great job on the post Joe


Thanks Hoang928! Good to see you on the GS forum!


----------



## JoeKirk

snakeeyes said:


> Tried one on the other day. Wears smaller than the Rolex DSSD if that matters to anyone. Wears smaller than AP Diver as well. The DSSD & AP(I own both) are both 44mm. This is as stealth 47mm as one can get not even close to being as big as the 47mm Panerais. Dont let the 47mm turn you off if you can pull off 43-44mm watches.


I'm very glad you go to see them in person and offer some proof of the way the watch wears. It's interesting that the measurements are so large, but it wears so well. Agree totally that 43-44mm is something to really compare to! Thanks!


----------



## JoeKirk

J-Rock121 said:


> As always, great pics Joe!
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised it wore smaller than its 46.9mm size due to the lugs. FWIW, my sweet spot's 43 - 45mm. Not a fan of black with gold accents so the 257 would be my choice especially with that gorgeous blue dial. My only complaint is the thickness was very obvious but then again, perhaps I just need time (on wrist) to get use to it.


Thanks J-Rock121! I think the thickness is something that's fine for a sport watch, and still certainly feels less than 17mm. I actually compared it to my original release Astron, which is 16.5mm thick by 47mm wide, and the SBGH255 looked WAY smaller than the Astron. My employees, customer and myself were in shock! It's crazy what the design can do to create a smaller appearance.


----------



## DustinS

It's funny, I hear people calling the normal GS's "dress" watches, but they're at 40 mm comically over sized for that purpose. As they wear like watches much larger. Here people are posting pictures with this watch and they look....well way too big and they're claiming they look smaller? 

I'm a bit at a loss for why people seem to think these watches look smaller than their specs, the wrist shots are of a watch way too big, consistently, and the profile shots that show the thickness make these way way too big for a sports watch. Rolex, known for big watches, their stuff is tiny next to the GS lineup.


----------



## ROG58

Nice, but i would rather have the spring drive diver any day over that.


----------



## cuthbert

I SAW it. It's huge. I mean....proplof huge.

Its junior sibling, the MM 50th anniversary is even bigger.









Two brothers from the same mother, same movement, same material, similar bracelet, same clasp, the GS is undeniably more elegant, a sort of Super Marine Master, the pics are awful but I hope it gives the idea of the watch.









It also comes with a nice blue strap.

As I expected on my thinny wrist the effect is comical:









And however I don't have the cash for this monster.


----------



## snakeeyes

DustinS said:


> It's funny, I hear people calling the normal GS's "dress" watches, but they're at 40 mm comically over sized for that purpose. As they wear like watches much larger. Here people are posting pictures with this watch and they look....well way too big and they're claiming they look smaller?
> 
> I'm a bit at a loss for why people seem to think these watches look smaller than their specs, the wrist shots are of a watch way too big, consistently, and the profile shots that show the thickness make these way way too big for a sports watch. Rolex, known for big watches, their stuff is tiny next to the GS lineup.


well I can state without any reservation as absolute fact that the GS Hibeat Diver wears smaller than the 44mm Rolex DSSD or 44mm AP Diver ** I own both....

Its the way the lugs are designed.....you have actually put on wrist to understand.......actually wears smaller than the Panerai 44mm 024,025 models ** I own the 025 as well....

cheers


----------



## snakeeyes

someone mentioned earlier Proplof huge...not quite....not even close....proplof is a full 8mm bigger

proplof more comparable to the new Breitling Emergency size wise

to keep it simple for those who have not had the chance to see in person......treat it identical to Rolex DSSD and thats the size albeit wears 'smaller'.....


----------



## The_Datta

How does it wear? Isn't a bit too big? Just dont understand why it cant be 40-41mm


----------



## kb.watch

Too big for me but seriously so stunning! great pictures.


----------



## Golden Fleece

I really wish Seiko would bring out a Grand Seiko diver that looked like the new SLA017, but with GS quality and finish and perhaps 42mm. Now THAT would sell.


----------



## cuthbert

snakeeyes said:


> someone mentioned earlier Proplof huge...not quite....not even close....proplof is a full 8mm bigger
> 
> proplof more comparable to the new Breitling Emergency size wise
> 
> to keep it simple for those who have not had the chance to see in person......treat it identical to Rolex DSSD and thats the size albeit wears 'smaller'.....


The Proplof is NOT 8 mm bigger, actually its lug to lug is smaller, 48 mm.

As it's a square shape it's very wide horizontally but relatively short vertically:










Its height is about 17 mm so in line with the Grand Marine Master.


----------



## Jezza

Golden Fleece said:


> I really wish Seiko would bring out a Grand Seiko diver that looked like the new SLA017, but with GS quality and finish and perhaps 42mm. Now THAT would sell.


So true!! The SLA017 with a Grand Seiko adjusted movement would be awesome--it doesn't even have to be a hi-beat. I'd be more than happy with the 9S65.


----------



## ScholarsInk

I love how these have so much design DNA from non-GS Seiko divers.


----------



## Mirabello1

Great watch, but why so big 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeeyes

cuthbert said:


> The Proplof is NOT 8 mm bigger, actually its lug to lug is smaller, 48 mm.
> 
> As it's a square shape it's very wide horizontally but relatively short vertically:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its height is about 17 mm so in line with the Grand Marine Master.


its bigger. 55mm x 48mm.

GS is not a marine master. thats a different watch altogether. GS diver is 47mm. That Ploprof looks awesome by the way and I would love to own one one day. On rubber it is stunning and a unique piece indeed. cheers.


----------



## T1meout

Today at my local AD I got to handle the SBGH255, and to say it's large is a total understatement. Unless bespoke, it simply won't ever fit under any sleeve. Without exaggeration it is enormously tall, but it is, for al intents and purposes a true dive watch which is able to stand toe to toe with similarly priced contenders such as the Rolex Sea-dweller.

It was a true pleasure to behold and needless to say of unquestionable quality.


----------



## adilbhatti

Love both of these GS Divers!! I also love the SBGX115 which i own, another great dive watch by GS!!


----------



## adilbhatti

Fire!! love those GS


----------



## RMA

SBGH257 is my everyday watch lately as I am wearing it now while at work. Everyone thinks its a Rolex at first glance.


----------



## Triton9

Great diver from seiko with hi-beat 36000 in house movement but for the black dial, why silver hands but gold hour marker and second hands for the SBGH255? The watch maker has color blind and make a mistake? What are Seiko doing, ruining a great watch?

You make a all gold or all silver. Seiko, pls do not act smart by doing this kind of combination and ruin everything....


----------



## bluedialer

Triton9 said:


> Great diver from seiko with hi-beat 36000 in house movement but for the black dial, why silver hands but gold hour marker and second hands for the SBGH255? The watch maker has color blind and make a mistake? What are Seiko doing, ruining a great watch?
> 
> You make a all gold or all silver. Seiko, pls do not act smart by doing this kind of combination and ruin everything....


Yes strange choice. It sticks out like a sore thumb once you point it out. It also comes off as lazy on their part. Surely they considered gold hour and minutes hands and I don't know why they decided against it. Somebody's probably gonna want to claim "legibility" as the reason, but I wouldn't buy that.


----------



## CFK-OB

bluedialer said:


> Yes strange choice. It sticks out like a sore thumb once you point it out. It also comes off as lazy on their part. Surely they considered gold hour and minutes hands and I don't know why they decided against it. Somebody's probably gonna want to claim "legibility" as the reason, but I wouldn't buy that.


There's no "claim" of legibility. If you see one IRL it's clearly much more legible this way. Both the markers and the hands are exceptionally readable at a glance. Also, the difference in colour is actually much more subtle than pictures show. You really don't see the difference unless you look for it, you just see something that is very easily readable.


----------



## ahonobaka

^Personal preference but I like the mix of silver/gold and I can't think of a combination that would work better. Perhaps I'm not understanding, but all gold indices + gold hands + gold seconds would be way off and too direct without balance coupled with the silver case and black dial; Same story for all silver in my opinion. The silver minutes/hour hands pull it all together with the silver of the case overall against the black dial, and the gold seconds/gold indices provide the right contrast in turn. All one color would be like wearing a black suit, black shoes and black socks, with a bright yellow button up and bright yellow tie if that makes sense. Black suit, black shoes, with bright yellow socks and bright yellow shirt with textured yellow tie; Hideous, but arguably more sensible LOL


----------



## DustinS

Triton9 said:


> Great diver from seiko with hi-beat 36000 in house movement but for the black dial, why silver hands but gold hour marker and second hands for the SBGH255? The watch maker has color blind and make a mistake? What are Seiko doing, ruining a great watch?
> 
> You make a all gold or all silver. Seiko, pls do not act smart by doing this kind of combination and ruin everything....


I like cutting down on the gold, actually. Thumbs up on the combo. Sadly i have a feeling from any other angle the watch still looks like a paper weight at an industrial strength fan shop.


----------



## bluedialer

Ok guys, defend it however way your taste sees it. 
I'm just gonna say the SBDX012 sure didn't seem to suffer drawbacks in style, legibility, or wild popularity due to having the full gilt treatment.


----------



## DustinS

bluedialer said:


> Ok guys, defend it however way your taste sees it.
> I'm just gonna say the SBDX012 sure didn't seem to suffer drawbacks in style, legibility, or wild popularity due to having the full gilt treatment.


Is this not a limited edition (aren't they all?)? GS's volume, they make watches for small niches.


----------



## kezown

I really like that blue textured dial


----------



## kezown

Much prefer the silver/blue dial to the silver/gold/black dial, something is off with that colour scheme :/


----------



## RMA

Been wearing the blue dial for the past few months now, absolutely love it. While the black dial version looks nice, the GS royal Blue just pops when sun light reflects on the dial.


----------



## SISL

I think the blue would look great with the gold accents.

I also would like a smaller auto GS dive watch.

Alternatively, I would love to see a squished down version of the case and this dial texture on a GMT.


----------



## matthew P

jdelage said:


> I also would like a smaller auto GS dive watch.
> 
> Alternatively, I would love to see a squished down version of the case and this dial texture on a GMT.


many of us have been clamoring for a smaller auto GS dive watch for a long time...... every year we eagerly troll the Basel threads hoping something shows up.
Now that this high beat has been released in the solidly +45mm range I hope they can find a way to squeeze a GS diver out in the 40mm range.
The 62mas certainly proved the demand but I was hoping for something that looked a little more modern, much like these two.

A date free air diver would allow a smaller GS diver to shave off some thickness and still wear well in a smaller size and not canibilise sales........ heres to hoping.


----------



## ahonobaka

^There's always next year! But literally, I'm waiting for it to debut next year...


----------



## oakwood

ahonobaka said:


> ^There's always next year!


Why not this year?
Baselworld is a month from now.


----------



## snakeeyes

Grand Seiko imo will indeed release a new diver this year. sbgh255-257 are GS answer to THE Rolex deepsea

Currently the 200m SD diver models are outdated vs the Rolex sub. I expect a new challenge from GS.

basel 2018

cant wait


----------



## RMA

Love wearing my 257 outside from work attire, looking forward to seeing their new lineup come later next month.


----------



## ahonobaka

oakwood said:


> Why not this year?
> Baselworld is a month from now.


Based on all of the leaks so far, but only GS knows for sure of course. Would love to be proven wrong!


----------



## kritameth

Would like to share some photos of the SBGH255 on my 7 1/8" wrist, in case anyone stumbles across this thread while considering the purchase, like I did. And yes, I had serious trepidation regarding its size before biting the bullet, but IMHO if your wrist is >7", and/or you enjoy wearing a 1000m Tuna, you need not worry. And throwing it on a strap, Isofrane is my rubber strap of choice, will help with the lug-to-lug. I absolutely adore everything about the watch, the handset with the cathedral hour hand/oversized lollipop-counterweighted seconds hand that seems to almost brush the chapter ring, the metal DW, the waffle/tapisserie-esque dial that galvanizes under direct light, the yellow gold indices/seconds hand that shimmers so elegantly, the 9S85 (mine's running a touch better than -1 spd), and the exquisite attention to detail, even the crown. I even prefer this to the new 60th Anniversary SLGA001, with the _possible _exception of the 9RA5.


----------

